# Hydraulic Lock on Riding Lawnmower



## mojoala (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello everyone. 

I just did a stupid. 

I broke the linkage on the cutting deck. 

So I turned the mower on it's side to find out what need fixing. It turned out the cotter pin broke. I fixed that.

I went to start the engine and it would not turn over.
I manually turned the dirve pulley to unlock it and heard this gurgling air/water sound. 

I tried starting it and it turned over a couple of times and the locked up. 

I then had a hunch, I removed the spark plug and a lot of oil came out. I turned over the engine with spark plug removed to expel the remaining oil.

I put the spark plug back in and turned it over and it locked up again. I remove the spark plug and it turns over fine. 

What else needs to be done? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## mojoala (Jul 14, 2009)

bump!


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

spin the engine over with out the plug in then put a little petrol in the plug hole this wll normaly sort it


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

the oil that got into the cylinder may have fouled the spark plug, you will need a new plug and like bills mowers said, spin the engine without a spark plug installed.. you may also need to drain the carb, as oil may have backed up into it as well.

best of luck with it...

Chuck


----------



## mojoala (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, I will give that a try.


----------



## mojoala (Jul 14, 2009)

Before I try....Why do I reach the point of a hard compression where it will not turn with the starter but I can force it with by turning the drive pulley?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

has to do with the speed of the crankshaft,, the pull rope or starter turns 3 to 4 times faster than by hand. by hand some of the compression has time to get past the rings.

Chuck


----------



## mojoala (Jul 14, 2009)

That worked, thanks guys1


----------

